# Bunk Bed Plan



## RidgidMan (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey ya'll, 

I found a bunk bed online that I would really like to build for my two sons. I can't seem to find any plans for this type of bed. If you have any info/ideas please help. If you have something similar that would be good. It does not have to be the exact bed. I really like the stairs with storage instead of a ladder. Also, it does not have to be a free plan. Free is better, but I will pay to get a plan like this. Image of bed below.

thanks for the help


----------



## jperkins012 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Did you ever find these plans?*

This is an awesome design, were you ever able to find these plans, free or otherwise? If so, where? 

Thanks


----------

